# Help Please Boss



## Twilight (Aug 3, 2012)

I have sent this message previous to a Mod but still no response.

I started a journal some time ago in the "Getting Started" section by pure accident. I have read since that this is not allowed and I apologise.

It is called "The Journal of a demented man" Its near the top with 50 odd replies.

Would someone kindly move this to the correct section for me with all the other journals.

I would really appeciate this and for it not to be deleted as I have now finally got a few followers. Many thanks

Gee


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

When i saw a thread called Gee Spot i jumped in hoping to see something hillarious like ''Hiya guys ive recently found a woman and im having trouble finding her g spot? she says my penis is to small and its not my fault but its making me really self conscious please help!'' Then i realised it was just the posters name 

Tbh mate they take ages to move things i asked politely to have a few things moved in the past its either been ignored or read then deleted out of spite *sigh* -_-


----------



## Twilight (Aug 3, 2012)

LOL. Gee-spot is perfect for me

Every one has always called me Gee and I play snooker/pool to a reasonable standard so the spot worked cause of the spots on the table.

Now I spot for my brother in the Gym so it still works.

ANd I am good with the ladies 

Seriously though. It takes 30 seconds to move it and I just would liek it in the right place. I hope they can help. I have never asked for anything before.


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Gee-Spot said:


> LOL. Gee-spot is perfect for me
> 
> Every one has always called me Gee and I play snooker/pool to a reasonable standard so the spot worked cause of the spots on the table.
> 
> ...


They could do with a few more 'sub-admins' just have loads with very basic privledges like moving posts etc.. hell a lot of the forums oldest members are more than mature/responsible enough to do it a few times a day.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Moved.

L


----------

